# Charger > Fire > Insurance



## franzellin (May 6, 2016)

1) I have seen 3 photos of burned out Teslas during the charging at Superchargers here in europe
2) I do not insure my cars at Full Kasko 

?1) who pays if my car is destroyed at a surpercharger and who pays if it is destroyed in my garage charging with a an equipment delivered by Tesla? 

thanks - renato


----------



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

franzellin said:


> 1) I have seen 3 photos of burned out Teslas during the charging at Superchargers here in europe
> 2) I do not insure my cars at Full Kasko
> 
> ?1) who pays if my car is destroyed at a surpercharger and who pays if it is destroyed in my garage charging with a an equipment delivered by Tesla?
> ...


Ultimately it's in the owner of the vehicle. If you don't buy insurance, then it's on you.

If your plan is not to be responsible for your own vehicle, not purchase adequate coverage, then perhaps you shouldn't own any vehicles and stick to public transportation or Uber/Lyft and the like.


----------



## franzellin (May 6, 2016)

I am surprised, I had imagined that Tesla gives a 8 years warranty on the batteries, in Europe an Apple product and each other product has a legal warranty of 2 Years 
I will contact my Insurer but I am quite sure that is going to say, "the car manufactor"
KIA in europe gives 7 years warranty on each car 
If the car fires up and if the car followed the standard inspections, within this time is a problem of the producer and not of the owner.

Please let us check deeper


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

franzellin said:


> 1) I have seen 3 photos of burned out Teslas during the charging at Superchargers here in europe


have those been cause by defects? damage? I think it would depend on the individual case. I've not searched out cases, but the fire(s) I've heard of were caused by impact damage to the battery case that was not repaired.


----------



## franzellin (May 6, 2016)

in the last days I have seen a Tesla crash, but in northen europe the 3 cars where just loading at a supercharger , no person was injured , there was only an invervention from the fire department

by the way, I have 6 vehicles and only one is FULL kasko insured, but the others are normally insured


----------

